# cerramiento (construction)



## ruddysalvador

Hello... I need to know how to translate *"cerramiento"* from Spanish to English.


----------



## lauranazario

HI Ruddy... and welcome to the forum.

Please write down the complete sentence where you found the word "Cerramiento". That way we can get a sense of how it's being used. Also, give us some background information about what is being said in the text.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## ruddysalvador

Cerramiento, es un bocabulario usado en construcción, y es la parte más alta que se funde sobre las paredes de una construcción y que soportará el techo sobre ella.
Según la RAE: 
- Entre albañiles, división que se hace con tabique, y no con pared gruesa, en una pieza o estancia.
- Aquello que cierra y termina el edificio por la parte superior.

Gracias y saludos..


----------



## lauranazario

Hola Rudy.
He aquí lo que me aparece en el Diccionario Técnico Limusa:

cerramiento = *Closure. (const.) Bonder; bondstone; enclosure; closing or top ring beam*.

Por lo que describes, me parece que sería "_enclosure_"... pero la construcción no es mi área de especialización. Habrá que esperar que surjan sugerencias de otras personas que sepan del tema.

Saludos,
LN

Transfiero esta consulta al foro de Terminología Especializada.


----------



## ruddysalvador

Muchas Gracias Laura

*closing  *or * top ring beam*

esas son las que se ajustan...

de inglés para español si puedo verlo en mi diccionario, pero no la encontraba de español para inglés (no aparece)...

Thanks a lot.
Ruddy


----------



## lauranazario

ruddysalvador said:
			
		

> Muchas Gracias Laura
> 
> *closing  *or * top ring beam*
> 
> esas son las que se ajustan...
> 
> de inglés para español si puedo verlo en mi diccionario, pero no la encontraba de español para inglés (no aparece)...
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> Ruddy


Siempre un placer, Ruddy. Aquí estamos todos a las órdenes. 
LN


----------



## ruddysalvador

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Aquí estamos todos a las órdenes.
> LN


 
Lo mismo mientras las condiciones objetivas me lo permitan...

 4 U all

Ruddy


----------



## Sforzinda

Sometimes "cerramiento" refers to the whole system of walls, roofs and windows of a building. If anybody wants to translate this particular sense then the following suggestions may also be useful:

_That part of any building that physically separates the exterior environment from the interior environment(s) is called the *building enclosure* or *building envelope*. *Environmental separator* is another term used to describe the enclosure, but note that this generic term also applies to separators of two different interior environments.  The term *building enclosure* is preferred to the term_ _*building envelope* largely because it is considered both more general and more precise.  Also note that the building enclosure may contain, but is not the same as, the so-called *thermal envelope*, a term that is used to refer to the thermal insulation within the enclosure._ 

(Source: Buildingscience's website)


----------



## marialex

ruddysalvador said:


> Cerramiento, es un *v*ocabulario usado en construcción, y es la parte más alta que se funde sobre las paredes de una construcción y que soportará el techo sobre ella.
> Según la RAE:
> - Entre albañiles, división que se hace con tabique, y no con pared gruesa, en una pieza o estancia.
> - Aquello que cierra y termina el edificio por la parte superior.
> 
> Gracias y saludos..


 

 Marialex


----------



## chictopian

Retomando este hilo... ¿alguien me puede aclarar, con toda la información que ya hay, y la "nueva" que dio Sforzinda, cómo se traduce cerramiento?

En el contexto:
_"Bloque de hormigón de *cerramiento *en la parte inferior de la fachada_  "

concrete enclosure?


thanks in advance



Sforzinda said:


> Sometimes "cerramiento" refers to the whole system of walls, roofs and windows of a building. If anybody wants to translate this particular sense then the following suggestions may also be useful:
> 
> _That part of any building that physically separates the exterior environment from the interior environment(s) is called the *building enclosure* or *building envelope*. *Environmental separator* is another term used to describe the enclosure, but note that this generic term also applies to separators of two different interior environments.  The term *building enclosure* is preferred to the term_ _*building envelope* largely because it is considered both more general and more precise.  Also note that the building enclosure may contain, but is not the same as, the so-called *thermal envelope*, a term that is used to refer to the thermal insulation within the enclosure._
> 
> (Source: Buildingscience's website)


----------



## chictopian

maybe _concrete envelope?_


----------



## danielro

¿y si se refiere a cerramientos de tipo metálico? tipo vallas, verjas, cancelas y similares?


----------

